# أفضل وأسرع من سابقاتها.. ما لا تعرفه عن ساعة أبل 7



## paul iraqe (16 أكتوبر 2021)

بدأت ساعة أبل 7 بالوصول إلى المستخدمين الذين قاموا بطلبها بشكل مسبق، بعد أن كانت الشركة قد أعلنت عنها منذ شهر تقريباً.
وتأتي  الساعة الجديدة بتصميم مميز ومختلف عن الساعات السابقة، حيث أصبحت تأتي  بشاشة بحواف أقل كثيراً، ما ساعد الشركة في زيادة حجم الشاشة بشكل كبير دون  التأثير على حجم الساعة الكلي.
وعلى الرغم من أن الجميع يعرفون مميزات ساعة أبل الجديدة، إلا أنه توجد مجموعة من الأمور التي لم يخبرك أحد عنها سابقاً.


*- تجهيزها للعمل أصبح أسهل وأسرع*
 
فقد عملت أبل كثيراً على تطوير الساعة والنظام الذي تعمل به، وذلك لتعمل بشكل أفضل وأسرع كثيراً من الماضي.
فأصبحت  قادراً الآن على تثبيتها وتجهيزها للاستخدام بسهولة وشكل سريع للغاية. كما  حلت الشركة إحدى مشاكل تجهيز الساعة المزعجة في الماضي.


*- تغيير طريقة عرض التطبيقات*
 
كذلك  قامت أبل بتغيير طريقة عرض التطبيقات الافتراضية في ساعتها، حيث أصبحت  قادراً على اختيار طريقة العرض أثناء تجهيز الساعة وتنصيبها.
وتعرض لك الساعة اختيار طريقة عرض التطبيقات تلقائياً عندما تقوم بتجهيز الساعة وفتحها للمرة الأولى، وذلك لاختيار الشكل المناسب لك.


*- لا حاجة إلى شاحن خاص*
 
وجعلت أبل الساعة تشحن بشكل أسرع من الماضي، وذلك عبر استخدام منفذ USB C للشاحن، بالإضافة إلى تطوير تقنية الشحن.
كما  تستطيع الاستفادة من هذه التقنية عند استخدامك لأي منفذ طاقة يمتلك منفذ  USB C، ولا يجب أن يدعم قوة 20 واط. لذلك أصبح من السهل أن تترك الساعة  تشحن في أي وقت من اليوم وتستفيد منها في تتبع نشاطاتك اليومية أو نومك.
 

*- استخدام أساور الساعات القديمة*
 
وقامت أبل نظرياً بزيادة حجم شاشة الساعة، دون التأثير على حجم الساعة الكلي وذلك حتى تعمل الأساور القديمة معها.
كما يشير الرقم الذي تعطيه أبل للساعة إلى حجم الشاشة فقط دون التأثير على حجم الساعة الكلي، لذا يمكنك استخدام الأساور القديمة.


*- التخلي عن منفذ التشخيص في الساعة*
 
وكانت  أبل تعتمد على وضع منفذ لتشخيص الساعة وكشف المشاكل الخاصة بها، وكان هذا  المنفذ يوجد تحت السوار السفلي. غير أنها قامت بالتخلي بشكل كامل عن هذا  المنفذ، حيث لا يمكنك رؤية المنفذ في ساعة آبل 7. ولا توجد معلومات إن كانت  أبل تخلت عن المنفذ لصالح منفذ لاسلكي أم قامت بتغيير موقعه فقط.
كذلك أصبحت الساعة مقاومة للأتربة والغبار، ويمكن أن يكون هذا سبب التخلي عن المنفذ بشكل كامل.


----------

